# Blasty sauce



## Sledge (Dec 2, 2015)

Gonna start a journal for this blast. Hopping you guys can keep me on track. First pin Las night went smooth with 100tren/100prop. Gonna run that all the way through eod 8-12 weeks depending on blood work results. Doing wendler 531. Tonight is squat night with boring but big assistance work. Current weight 225, about 18% bf. Goal is to maintain weight,or maybe even gain a little, and drop bf%. Also get stronger as always. Diet needs adjusting. I have a new job that makes I tricky to get more that 3 meals in, but ill get it squared away. Will report after squats
Oh, also running low dose  research letro. It's always worked great for me.


----------



## Tren4Life (Dec 2, 2015)

Make sure you do all 5 sets of 10 even if you have to go down in weight.


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Dec 2, 2015)

Sledge said:


> Gonna start a journal for this blast. Hopping you guys can keep me on track. First pin Las night went smooth with 100tren/100prop. Gonna run that all the way through eod 8-12 weeks depending on blood work results. Doing wendler 531. Tonight is squat night with boring but big assistance work. Current weight 225, about 18% bf. Goal is to maintain weight,or maybe even gain a little, and drop bf%. Also get stronger as always. Diet needs adjusting. I have a new job that makes I tricky to get more that 3 meals in, but ill get it squared away. Will report after squats
> Oh, also running low dose  research letro. It's always worked great for me.



Good luck dude!! Keep your head up!


----------



## Sledge (Dec 3, 2015)

Tren4Life said:


> Make sure you do all 5 sets of 10 even if you have to go down in weight.



But that's so boring!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 3, 2015)

Don't worry about the number of meals. Just make them good sized meals.


----------



## Sledge (Dec 3, 2015)

Just finished up. Topped out at 315x8, followed by 185 5x10. Start of the wave. Feel kinda nauseous. Need to eat. No massive strength boosts yet. I'll probably see that next week.


----------



## Sledge (Dec 4, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> Don't worry about the number of meals. Just make them good sized meals.



Yeah? What about middle of the night spoonfuls of natural peanut butter? I could probably get that in.


----------



## Sledge (Dec 4, 2015)

Just completed overhead press. 120x8. This is my weakest lift. Any good assistance work to get this up?


----------



## ToolSteel (Dec 4, 2015)

More OHP.


----------



## Tren4Life (Dec 4, 2015)

5 sets of 10 with a pair of dimes on each end.


----------



## ToolSteel (Dec 4, 2015)

Don't you mean sets of 8?


----------



## Beefcake (Dec 4, 2015)

I heard that low doses of tren is good for weight loss and has few sides.  Keep us posted on what sides, if any you experience.  tnx


----------



## Sledge (Dec 4, 2015)

Will do. Last tren cycle I had bad insomnia and night sweats. But that was a higher dose of both test and tren. No sides to report so far. Libido is increasing noticeably.


----------



## AlphaD (Dec 4, 2015)

Get at em Sledge, you will have a good time on 5/3/1.................


----------



## Sledge (Dec 7, 2015)

Had some pretty terrible nightmares last night. Also a little sleep paralysis. I hope its not from the tren. I dont remember having nightmares last time I took tren.


----------



## Pestosterone (Dec 9, 2015)

Are u running any pramipexole or caber for the tren/19nors? 
Cycle looks good, u mentioned u dosed the tren higher in a previous cycle. Have u tried npp/tren/test? This is the best I ever tried for recomp with strength gains, the npp equivalent dosage as tren especially if u r lean makes u look crazy good. It's the shit


----------



## Sledge (Dec 9, 2015)

Not running any caber or prami. Keeping estro in check with low letro. Just finished up squats. Topped out at 330x8. Slept better last night with no nightmares. I stopped vaping at night, and I think its helped. Noticing changes in the mirror. Thicker chest/shoulders. Feeling stronger but running out of gas quick. Also taking krill oil.


----------



## Sledge (Dec 11, 2015)

Ohp day. Made 125x8. Definitely getting stronger. Sleeping better too. Just over a week in to the blast and feeling good! I've noticed that I am getting a shorter fuse. I have to watch that. Cant be snapping at people at work.


----------



## IronSoul (Dec 11, 2015)

Ahhh I love tren!! Good to hear you're getting some better sleep. It affected my sleep quite a bit. Had really bad night sweats and always woke up feeling like I was going to die if I didn't eat simple carbs. I'll be following along


----------



## Sledge (Dec 12, 2015)

I started a low dose of welbutrin this morning. I had realy bad depression in my younger years. Now I usualy need a little help in the winter months.  I remember that it suppresses my appetite, so I need to make sure I get enough calories in.


----------



## Sledge (Dec 14, 2015)

Completed deadlifts. Managed 330 for 5 reps. Feeling strong. About to jump on the BBB, followed by some rows


----------



## Sledge (Dec 17, 2015)

Late update. Benched 240x4, squat 350x 3. I feel that my back is weak. Both upper and lower. If I can get my back stronger, it should help bench,dl and squat. Gonna do more good mornings and rows. Sleeping well, but not enough.


----------



## Sledge (Dec 18, 2015)

I feel like my libido is crashing. Seems like this always happens about two weeks into a new cycle, or two weeks after raising my trt dose. My libido will go up, then crash back down. Any ideas?


----------

